# Crazy sound behind dash! New 2018 Atlas!



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Any fellow dubber work at VW of Orange Park in Jacksonville? Help. My cousin purchased a new 2018 Atlas and it's producing the loudest sound ever coming from behind the nav/radio!? The service department literally said they have no idea what it is and gave her car back. It's so loud that you can't stay in the car. Happens whether fan/ac is on or off. Doesnt seem to come from engine. It's right behind the nav unit. Can someone there maybe help out? She's so confused. I can forward a video of the noise to an email address if that helps.
Here a link to the sound!! WTH!? Loooool. It's A LOT louder in person. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/tteFtvnGwCbtbU3b8


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like the HU to my ears.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Most States have lemon law. It's the dealers job to fix it and saying "we have no idea what it is" and give the car back is not good enough

The lemon law comes down to numbers of attempted repairs or length of time in the shop, I suggest that your cousin looks into it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ACEdubs said:


> Any fellow dubber work at VW of Orange Park in Jacksonville? Help. My cousin purchased a new 2018 Atlas and it's producing the loudest sound ever coming from behind the nav/radio!? The service department literally said they have no idea what it is and gave her car back. It's so loud that you can't stay in the car. Happens whether fan/ac is on or off. Doesnt seem to come from engine. It's right behind the nav unit. Can someone there maybe help out? She's so confused. I can forward a video of the noise to an email address if that helps.
> Here a link to the sound!! WTH!? Loooool. It's A LOT louder in person.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/tteFtvnGwCbtbU3b8


Florida has one of the easiest lemon laws. It's ridiculous how little time it needs to be out of service to be bought back. See if they can replace the panasonic receiver, and if they don't want to- go to another shop. If it continues, consider looking into a buy back/replacement or getting another car.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Florida has one of the easiest lemon laws. It's ridiculous how little time it needs to be out of service to be bought back. See if they can replace the panasonic receiver, and if they don't want to- go to another shop. If it continues, consider looking into a buy back/replacement or getting another car.


Just need to find a different dealership, I'd call VW as well. Obviously an issue that should be able to repaired without dealing with the lemon law.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Rafale said:


> ......It's the dealers job to fix it and saying "we have no idea what it is" and give the car back is not good enough....


Do you truly believe that is what the service manager told the customer......


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

To me it sounds like a fan is hitting a wire.. I am not sure if the touchscreen has a fan to cool it or the digital speedometer. Take to another dealer or call VW Corporate. 

You said it happens when the A/C is on and off so obviously it has nothing to do with the A/C.

When you turn off the car and the Digital Cockpit is on and the touchscreen is on do you still hear the noise? If yes, does it go away once the screens turn off?


----------



## ALLROADING17 (Apr 24, 2017)

The digital display uses a fan in order to cool the components associated with it. Take it to a dealer who can fix the car and they should replace the screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Whoa. Thanks guys. Appreciate it. Sending all the info through to my cousin. 👍


----------



## jak29672 (May 24, 2019)

*Same Noise - Fan behind digital instrument panel*

I just saw this post. Is there anything that can be done about the fan noise? It stays on after car is turned off. Very irritating.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jak29672 said:


> I just saw this post. Is there anything that can be done about the fan noise? It stays on after car is turned off. Very irritating.


OH NO! A "fan noise".......


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

jak29672 said:


> I just saw this post. Is there anything that can be done about the fan noise? It stays on after car is turned off. Very irritating.


Take it to the dealer....it's not right.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Take it to the dealer....it's not right.


Would the Rest feature be the cause of the fan running. I have not tried it yet.


----------

